# Голоса, крепление



## Константин К (28 Июл 2012)

Мне подарили старый инструмент и в нем что то тарахтело посторонние я вытащил гвоздики и увидел что отпали голоса, попытался прикрепить герметиком но он не выдерживает давления мехов пробывал ПВА но он слишком жидкий и когда застывает у него появляются пузырьки. Старый клей что держит похож на почтовый сургучь. Взял сейчас жидкие гвозди но боюсь испортить инструмент.
Подскажите пожалуйста чем из современных и доступных материалов можно проклеить?


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Июл 2012)

*Константин К*,
Воском


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Июл 2012)

Много лет назад была такая проблема с не совсем старым инструментом.Я тогда находился в Голландии языка на тот момент не знал.Что и где купить-достать тоже.Зашел в первую попавшуюся церковь и купил там пару свеч. Пальцами раскатал воск и прилепил им планки к резонаторам.Баян через пару месяцев продал за не надобностью. Три дня назад встречался в Амстердаме с людьми купившими этот инструмент.Они его периодически подстраивают-климат там очень влажный.Но к моим приклеенным планкам претензий до сих пор нет. А прошло же более 20 лет.Это был баян Рубин 5.


----------



## uri (28 Июл 2012)

Новиков Игорь прав.свечи нужны именно церковные.в обычных свечах из магазина парафин.он будет сыпаться.


----------



## bayanistka (28 Июл 2012)

*Константин К*,
Игорь Новиков дал дельный совет. Советую прислушаться.
Но лично я с воском не парюсь. При работе с дешёвыми инструментамм включая Вельты я пользуюсь клеями для дерева типа Тайтбонд или Элмерс . Быстро, удобно и надёжно! За многие годы практики ничего никогда не отклеилось!


----------



## Константин К (29 Июл 2012)

Всем спасибо за советы и за полезный сайт отдельное спасибо. Тему закрывать не буду может кто еще что предложит.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Не стал открывать новую тему, эта подходит для продолжения. Церковные свечи действительно выручают при мелком ремонте в походных условиях и подобный ремонт очень надёжен и долговечен. Плюс еще в том, что свечной воск церковных свечей хорошо размягчается теплом рук и становится очень пластичным. 
Если кто самостоятельно занимается ремонтом, язычковых, хотел поделиться своим ноу-хау. Для восковки придумал использовать воскоплав для эпиляции. Удобно невероятно, поддерживает постоянную, выбранную температуру, плавит хорошо и воск и канифоль, не надо без конца подогревать воск, не нужна плита, мобильно, можно расположиться где удобно, где есть поблизости сетевая розетка, все аккуратно и безопасно, цена вопроса от 600 руб. Опять же воск не темнеет от перегрева.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> воскоплав для эпиляции.


Пробовал. Плавилки и ложечки. Мне по-старинке удобнее- колбаски мастики и разные фигурные жала паяльника с ЛАТРом. Аккуратнее и быстрее. Хотя всяк кулик хвалит своё болото... .


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Здесь уже кто как приспособился)) Если катать колбаски то лучше канифоль не класть в мастику.

Я вообще-то пользуюсь комбинированно, если нет гвоздиков, то крепить сперва колбасками, а для межпланочной заливки, где узкие щели, использую художественный мастихин, в форме мастерка срезанного под углом, можно им всё заливать. но муторно долго. А с паяльником согласен, дело весело идёт)) Мой совет больше для любителей уголком заливать.


----------



## Kosten R (23 Июл 2020)

Для этих целей лучше всего подходит следующий состав: пчелиный воск-210 грамм канифоль-80 грамм скипидар живичный-7,5 грамм льняное масло-2,5 грамма и того: 300 грамм мастики. В меру эластичная, хорошо держит голосовые планки и приятно пахнет. У меня всегда хранится этот состав на всякий случай. Ну а если баян не свой, - можно воспользоваться и клеем и герметиком и эпоксидной смолой, кому что в голову придет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Июл 2020)

Kosten R написал(а):


> Ну а если баян не свой, - можно воспользоваться и клеем и герметиком и эпоксидной смолой, кому что в голову придет.


В этих случаях "в голову" может прийти только чья-то мощная рука в виде хука)...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (24 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> В этих случаях "в голову" может прийти только чья-то мощная рука в виде хука)...


Полностью поддерживаю Kuzalogly в данном ответе.


----------



## Kosten R (24 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> В этих случаях "в голову" может прийти только чья-то мощная рука в виде хука)...


Вот и я про то же. Поэтому всё всегда ремонтирую своими руками.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (9 Авг 2020)

Kosten R написал(а):


> Ну а если баян не свой, - можно воспользоваться и клеем и герметиком и эпоксидной смолой, кому что в голову придет.


Подумайте о тех, кто будет ремонтировать после вас... Как отделить голос от резонатора, приклееного на эпоксидку... 
Получается, "после меня хоть трава не расти"...


----------

